# USB Interface Not Found



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

Have been running ver 908.2; downloaded Beta 10.3, but VagCom is no longer recognizing the USB device on either version. Drivers appear to be installed. Message reads"Ross Tech USB interface not found." Software has been working perfectly since purchase several years ago. Help much appreciated.
2005.5 Jetta 2.5 Gas/5Manual
GSP


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: USB Interface Not Found (gprym)*

Go to Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs. It may take a bit to build a list of installed software. Look towards the bottom of the list for "Windows Driver Package -- Ross-Tech USB Driver Package ..." You may have one or more of those. Uninstall any that you find by clicking the respective [Change/Remove] button. Then try re-installing the driver.

Edit: After you remove the driver packages, see this for a complete explanation on the manual install. http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
Feel free to call us while you are in front of your PC and connected to your vehicle if the above suggestions do not resolve the problem. 


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 10:30 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

*Re: USB Interface Not Found (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana,


----------



## gprym (May 11, 2008)

*Re: USB Interface Not Found (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Dana
USB recognized! I had several copies of both drivers and old VagCom versions. I deleted all and reinstalled 908.2 and its driver. If I bring in the latest Beta version can I then delete 908.2 safely? I have always been afraid to delete past versons thinking they are interrelated with the current version in some way. Thanks again for your weekend help with this. Much appreciated!
GSP


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: USB Interface Not Found (gprym)*

When installing a Beta we still recommend to keep the current release version, in this case Release 908 which normally installs in a different folder than any beta version. Hence you still have a version to fall back in case the Beta gives you any trouble.


----------

